# 189 - Supporting document - Medium of instruction



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi,
My wife's Transfer certificate doenst have the medium of instruction. She studied in a
college Vinayaka mission and the degree certificates are issued by Anna University, Chennai (as the college falls under that university).
Now Where should I get the medium of instruction certificate to support her English language ability in 189 visa applications.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You should try and apply for this certificate at both the places.
* College (On College letter head)
* University (On University letter head)

Now days Colleges and Universities are very co-operative and they issue such certificates.

For Pune University the process is that, First you have to get such certificate from College and then Submit the Original copy of this Certificate with the University. Then University takes around 30 days to issue such certificate.

Regards,
Jeetendra



muthuP said:


> Hi,
> My wife's Transfer certificate doenst have the medium of instruction. She studied in a
> college Vinayaka mission and the degree certificates are issued by Anna University, Chennai (as the college falls under that university).
> Now Where should I get the medium of instruction certificate to support her English language ability in 189 visa applications.


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

Eventhough you submit the medium of instruction the CO ask to write Ielts exam to approve visa grant... wasting your efforts.. submit certificate copy to dibp and submit score...will be quick to get grant..


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

Syeed said:


> Eventhough you submit the medium of instruction the CO ask to write Ielts exam to approve visa grant... wasting your efforts.. submit certificate copy to dibp and submit score...will be quick to get grant..


Hi Syeed,
One of my friend, who got a grant for his partner with the medium of instruction just in her college transfer cetificate.
I guess it depends on CO. I lately found Medium of instruction is specified for my wife in her consolidated mark sheet. Let me upload it for now and if CO asks, then I plan to ask her to give PTE A.

What do you suggest.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

muthuP said:


> Hi Syeed,
> One of my friend, who got a grant for his partner with the medium of instruction just in her college transfer cetificate.
> I guess it depends on CO. I lately found Medium of instruction is specified for my wife in her consolidated mark sheet. Let me upload it for now and if CO asks, then I plan to ask her to give PTE A.
> 
> What do you suggest.


I suggest your wife start preps for PTE-A. In the event the CO asks you to go for IELTS/PTE, he will give 28 days for your come up with the score results. During that time, you can book PTE and go for it. You can book PTE and come up with the results within a week


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> I suggest your wife start preps for PTE-A. In the event the CO asks you to go for IELTS/PTE, he will give 28 days for your come up with the score results. During that time, you can book PTE and go for it. You can book PTE and come up with the results within a week


Yes sure. Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

muthuP said:


> Yes sure. Thanks for your suggestion


Hi Muthu,

Meanwhile you can apply for Medium of Instruction certificate in Anna University.

Take 200 Rupees DD and Submit it with the photocopies of Degree and Consolidation. They will give in three days. 

I have done it recently for my wife.


----------



## anishgrover (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi Jeetendra, I am looking for a certificate for Medium of Instruction for my wife for her Bcom. I have the certificate but I am running from pillar to post to obtain the certificate in Pune University. Could you please suggest the appropriate person/department where I can reach out for this work. I am already running out of time and CO for Australian Visa is demanding one. Please advice.


----------



## anishgrover (Aug 12, 2016)

*Hi*



Jeeten#80 said:


> You should try and apply for this certificate at both the places.
> * College (On College letter head)
> * University (On University letter head)
> 
> ...


Can u please suggest the right person/department whom to contact in Pune University as I am running from pillar to post and still not able to get a clue how to solve this "Medium of Instruction Certificate" puzzle for my wife who completed her BCom from Pune Univ.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

anishgrover said:


> Can u please suggest the right person/department whom to contact in Pune University as I am running from pillar to post and still not able to get a clue how to solve this "Medium of Instruction Certificate" puzzle for my wife who completed her BCom from Pune Univ.


any updates


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anishgrover said:


> Can u please suggest the right person/department whom to contact in Pune University as I am running from pillar to post and still not able to get a clue how to solve this "Medium of Instruction Certificate" puzzle for my wife who completed her BCom from Pune Univ.


Pune university comes under RTI... draft your query brilliantly and file an online application so that you get the answer in the desired manner. 

http://www.unipune.ac.in/university_files/information_under_RTIs.htm

for Eg.

1. was Ms abc enrolled in xyz course during 20xx to 20yy ??

2. what was medium/language of instruction during the course duration ??

RTI helps a lot


----------

